# Hdrol - Pplex - Stanodrol



## turkey (May 1, 2011)

I have been lurking here for a while and hope to give something back. I need this stack reviewed first then if its all ok will be logging soon with pics before and after not forgetting bloodwork.
This is the cycle I have planned. I have researched phs a lot and have 
been playing around with a lot of different options. If you can give 
opinions and suggestions that would be very much appreciated. Getting 
bloodwork done next week, looking to start as soon results get back. 
Hoping for a lean bulk with this stack.



Stats:  6 ft 4  -  209lbs -  10%bf  -  22 years old 
4 years work out experience

6 week cycle
Hdrol      50/75/75/75/75/75
pplex      20/20/20/0/0/0  
stanodrol 0/0/300/450/600/600 


support supplements will be running all of these through cycle and pct

NAC – 1500mg ED
ALA – 300mg ED
Liver longer - 2 caps ED
Cod liver oil  - 3000mg + ED
Glucosamine - 888mg /Chondroitin 1300mg /MSM 400mg ED
Saw palmetto- 2000mg ED
Hawthorne Berry - 550mg ED
Animal Pak - 2 servings ED (open to other multi vit suggestions)
L-Lysine - 2000mg ED
Nizoral Shampoo EOD
Propecia


PCT

Nolva 20/20/10/10
HCGenerate (if I can get it or other natty test booster if not any suggestions?)
Reservatol
DS Lean Xtreme


Protein 
Whey with waxy maize starch PWO
MP Total Protein During Day
Looking to get in 200g + ED

Eating Clean, 6 meals a day, shake before bed, stop eating at 8 apart from pre bed shake.


----------



## turkey (May 2, 2011)

I have been preloading NAC, ALA,Saw palmetto,Hawthorne Berry for a week. The cod liver, Glucosamine, Lysine and multi are standard supps that I run.


----------



## turkey (May 3, 2011)

No one have an opinion on this stack? Going to be working a 6 day split chest/tri   back/bi   shoulders   legs    tri/bi and forearms.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 10, 2011)

PCT looks good, but that's an awful lot of orals. I'm researching OCT and PCT right now and still cant get accurate info. So far looks like Milk Thistle shouldnt be OCT but NAC and ALA can.


----------



## turkey (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea I decided to go 6 weeks total, 3 weeks pplex 20mg stacked with hdrol 50 mg and then 75mg for the last 3 weeks. I currently have just over two weeks left.

The results have been pretty good so far I have gained 4k and leaned up nicely. The gains are meant to come into their own from week 3 on hdrol so hopefully I will recomp more. I had nose bleeds for 5 days but that has been dealt with by getting my nose cauterised. Whether it was coincidence or caused by the compounds its hard to say. I am getting blood work on Tuesday to see how it is affecting me. 

Tbh anyone if you are thinking of doing phs don't bother just pin maybe test and primo stack to start off with.


----------

